# ***OFFICIAL*** Chan Sung Jung vs. Dustin Poirier Pre/Post Fight Discussion Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Featherweight bout (145 pounds)*

















*Please direct all threads/posts regarding this fight into this official thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I think Poirier will win this but I really hope KZ can pull it off. I've got bets on them both but if KZ pulls through it's gonna be a lot better for me in the long run.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Come on Zombie. Poiriers a douche.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Let's go Zombie!!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Anybody see the staredown at the weigh in's? Two, ah, slightly different guys you might say:


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Really fancy Poirer to take this, but it should be a great fight as their styles are so similar. Both have great stand up and decent ground games. I just think Poirer edges both though. Poirer by an entertaining decision.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I think poirier blitzes him.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Where you at Dustin...


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

My heart says KZ, all my bets say Dustin...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

First round to KZ.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Great round. Just goes to KZ


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

It's almost comical just how calm KZ is. He looks like he doesn't even care he's in a fight.

Spoke too soon, flying knee.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

This is why everyone loves KZ!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Woo, I just hope Jung hasn't gassed himself out going for the finish.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

KZ is absolutely beasting this! Unbelievable jitz from both!


----------



## Killerkrack (Sep 24, 2007)

What a fight!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Saved by the Mofoing bell!!


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I thought Poirier was going to win this easy


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Renner Gracie is gonna have a field day with This fight!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Hell Yes!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Incredibly impressed!


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

fight of the year right there


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hot damn, great fight. KZ has improved in leaps and bounds lately.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Where U At Jose?!?!!?

It's Zombie Feeding Time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

oh my god, i love this guy


----------



## Killerkrack (Sep 24, 2007)

Career defining fight


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Arghhhhhh! Incredibad!


----------



## djripz (Feb 3, 2008)

ZOMBIE, ZOMBIE, ZOMBIE! as the crowd chants


----------



## WizeKraker (Dec 5, 2010)

What a show from the Zombie!

ZOMBIE V ALDO

DO IT!


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

What a great fight. Two classy guys but loving the Zombie's work. Definitely worth staying up for.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't know if Jung is ready for Aldo just yet. He really needs to get his cardio up because Jose will just have a field day with him.

I thought that KZ would win this fight, he has amazing technique and finishing ability, but falls short with his gas tank. He gets by with an inhuman chin and having heart for days.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

DELIVER YOURSELF JOSE ALDO!!!!

He must have your blood!!!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

KZ would get stomped by Aldo.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

You just can't help but love the KZ!!

What a great night of fights!!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

KZ is such a hero! D'arce is.my.favourite choke too. Hope it gets him SOTN too.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

YES!! Great Fight.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

edlavis88 said:


> KZ is such a hero! D'arce is.my.favourite choke too. Hope it gets him SOTN too.


Yup he won SOTN and FOTN. 

FLAWLESS VICTORY! 

FATALITY!

KOREAN ZOMBIE WINS!


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

mannnnnnnnnn when he rolled the doulbe leg over i jumped out of my seat!


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

So where does he go from here?

It's got to be a number one contender's bout, right?

Perhaps against Hioki if he gets past Lamas.


----------



## DrJekyll540 (Aug 11, 2010)

Zombie should get that title shot at 149 not a guy who just beat Jonathen Brookins if thats what you need for a title shot i suspect holding down arbys for 8 hours isn't that far away


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

DrJekyll540 said:


> Zombie should get that title shot at 149 not a guy who just beat Jonathen Brookins if thats what you need for a title shot i suspect holding down arbys for 8 hours isn't that far away


The only reason Koch got the title shot is because Hioki wanted another fight to get used to the Octagon.

That and the fact Edgar didn't wanna drop down, Poirier and KZ were already booked.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

That was one of those special fights. Both guys deserve credit, Poirier is a tough tough out.  Jung is getting way to good for his own good.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

KZ is a BEAST! He's really looking better and better, his chin is legendary, his 10PJJ is awesome, and his game is very good all-around. Can he beat Aldo right now? I'm not sure yet. Can he at least give him a good fight? Definitely yes.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Jung looked excellent tonight but I don't think he'll have much to offer Aldo.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

KZ has improved a lot. He's earned a title shot. I think Aldo will toy with him though. Interesting to see whats next for Poirier.

Edit: Also, I don't know what Poirier's corner was thinking. IMO they should have told him to keep the fight standing. He was getting nearly killed every time they went to the ground. They should have told him to stop kicking because KZ was catching it every time. They also should have told him to conserve himself for the first half of the 4th and THEN turn it up because KZ was showing signs of cardio trouble. That's just my opinion but it could have worked.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

SO glad KZ got the win (i just love that he finishes most his fights).

He better polish up his stand-up though (Poirier hit him flush a few times during the fight - if that was Aldo, Jung would've ended up unconscious imo) and of course, work really hard on drastically improving his cardio. Should move to an American camp for that (cardio), imo.

About the cardio - sometimes I get the feeling he wants to 'look' gassed in order to lure his opponent in so that he can then shift into an unexpected flurry... anyone else get this feeling?


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

The korean zombie was awesome tonight, he seems to get better each time he goes in there!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

arkanoydz said:


> SO glad KZ got the win (i just love that he finishes most his fights).
> 
> He better polish up his stand-up though (Poirier hit him flush a few times during the fight - if that was Aldo, Jung would've ended up unconscious imo) and of course, work really hard on drastically improving his cardio. Should move to an American camp for that (cardio), imo.
> 
> *About the cardio - sometimes I get the feeling he wants to 'look' gassed in order to lure his opponent in so that he can then shift into an unexpected flurry... anyone else get this feeling?*


Hhaha...kinda seems like it...but I'm sure he's winded...he throws bombs regardless. 

We all know what Jose is gonna do. He's gonna be too quick and land shots from all over. I was gonna say leg kicks, but I noticed KZ caught Dustin's leg kicks and took em down each time. Regardless knowing the amount of punishment KZ can take it'll be fun! 

He's like the Jeremy Lin of MMA...


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Entertaining, but Aldo would kill both these guys.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I think Jung has the cardio to put aldo is danger in the later rounds, given he makes it that far. Hominick showed that, and we also saw what Jung did to him.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He said he hurt his knee sometime in the second or third and slowed down his attack because of that. I think he can cause problems for Aldo on the ground if he can get it there but his defense is too lacking to have a standup fight with him.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

That was one of my favorite fights I've watched in a long time. Like others have said, I don't know if he is ready for Aldo, but how can you not appreciate a guy who is so determined to finish. He will always give a good performance if he continues to try to end every fight like he does. In the post fight commentary they mentioned his confidence allowing him to transition without fear from dominant position to sub attempt. A lot of guys play it safe the whole time, but KZ is trying to finish the whole time. He is definitely one of my new favorite fighters. I like the fact that he is pretty respectful and humble too. Interesting that he studied MMA in college.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

box said:


> I think Jung has the cardio to put aldo is danger in the later rounds, given he makes it that far. Hominick showed that, and we also saw what Jung did to him.


Hominick was able to survive one of the worst beatings in recent memory and took advantage of a gassed Aldo, in the process Hominick lost his chin.

Zombie would be wise to get Aldo to the ground but I don't know if he can.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

If Korean *Zombie* lives up to his name it'll be a fun fight! Cuz I'm quite certain Jose is going to be throwing combos for all five rounds ending it with leg kicks. Expect em to take heavy damage, but continue to push on. If TKZ can take it to the ground for two rounds then it'll be a better fight. 

This guy continues to amaze me and crack me up at the same time. He's even got his own customized t-shirt...haha!


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I think he's one of the most entertaining fighters out there, but I think he needs at least two more fights before Aldo. He's bounced back incredibly after that ko to George Roop, but I think he needs to progress his defense a little more before fighting Aldo.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes he needs a few more fights before being fed to the dogs... He is great now but in a fight or 2 he will be fully prepared. He really is exciting to watch, in fact one of the most imppressive to watch in UFC now.


----------

